# New Mexico man falls to his death re-enacting ultimate fighting move



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_13366171?source=rss



> A New Mexico man fell to his death from a third-story hotel window while re-enacting a move from the "Ultimate Fighting Championship."
> Police say 25-year-old Darenell Jones was pushed into the window Wednesday night while celebrating the marriage of a family member at a Farmington hotel. Police said the people in the room were drinking.
> They say the window broke and he fell 20 feet to the sidewalk below.
> Jones was pronounced dead at the hospital. The case was forwarded to the district attorney's office for review.


I wonder what move he was trying to pull off? Had to be a superman punch. Any ideas?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Three story falls aren't currently a UFC 'move' but they sport is continuing to evolve.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Sounds more like a WWE move if he's jumping from heights like that...Seriously, what kind of "UFC move" could he possibly have been mimicking?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

The UFC move. UFC is now a MA!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

AceFranklin88 said:


> Sounds more like a WWE move if he's jumping from heights like that...Seriously, what kind of "UFC move" could he possibly have been mimicking?


He was "pushed" into the window, which opens up all kinds of stupid possibilities. 

Flying arm bar?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_13366171?source=rss
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what move he was trying to pull off? Had to be a superman punch. Any ideas?


 
This sucks for MMA and it rally appears that it has nothing to do with MMA....

WTF.....he was pushed near a window and it broke and he fell out.....c'mon.....

I dont even like the assertion that this is related to MMA its complete and utter bullshit IMO.....


He could have been practicing dance moves for all we know.....:thumbsdown:

CC420


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The story is somewhat shallow. I can only assume the witnesses must have made the "ultimate fighting" reference. Sorry if it makes me sound like a sicko, but I laughed when I read it. The thought of some pissed lads trying to do a GSP with tragic consequences. * snigger *

Shit CC. I didn't mean to offend. It's probably complete rubbish anyway. What was I thinking. etc.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The difference is UFC fighters dont get pissed up before fighting, maybe thats the difference between life and death?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

hixxy said:


> The difference is UFC fighters dont get pissed up before fighting, maybe thats the difference between life and death?


That, and UFC fighters are generally slightly better at fighting, which tends to help with not falling out of windows.

EDIT.
A little clarity:
http://www.daily-times.com/ci_13364095



> *The group was watching the
> Ultimate Fighting Championship and horseplay began*, police said. The window broke when Jones was pushed into it during a fighting move and he fell to the sidewalk, police said. It probably was a considerable amount of force because those windows are thick, Paulson said. The windows are one-quarter-inch thick and shatterproof.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Fieos said:


> Three story falls aren't currently a UFC 'move' but they sport is continuing to evolve.


I can't wait until these UFC players are allowed to use chairs and tables. That would make it so much bettah, it's all fake anyway, what's the difference?

I really don't like how they are using the term "UFC moves" to try to appeal to people that already have a distaste for it. Low blow.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It is annoying to see, but I doubt this has any negative effects on MMA in the long run. Advocates have attempted to bring down video games and professional wrestling for years, now, due to the deaths or injuries of mimicking individuals, yet they have in large part been unsuccessful, as the rest of the world knows that it is not wrestling maneuvers or video games that kill. It's the uneducated, untrained, or psychopathic ignoramuses who attempt to mimic them that do. Whether or not UFC like combat was involved does not change or forgive the fact that two persons here decided to throw down in an apartment, and not a gym or otherwise sensible venue. The individuals are at fault, not MMA, and most people with even a shred of common sense will tend to recognize this. I expect little, if anything to come from this.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

Natural selection at its finest, one less stupid person to deal with.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

Fieos said:


> Three story falls aren't currently a UFC 'move' but they sport is continuing to evolve.


just wait man, ufc 104; shogun tko's machida via three story fall, i guarantee it


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> This sucks for MMA and it rally appears that it has nothing to do with MMA....
> 
> WTF.....he was pushed near a window and it broke and he fell out.....c'mon.....
> 
> ...


Agreed all the way. Such shoddy journalism. It's like having a headline that says "Man dies of heart attack playing Pictionary."


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

kay_o_ken said:


> just wait man, ufc 104; shogun tko's machida via three story fall, i guarantee it


My intention... starting this thread was for silliness like the above. Instead everybody is focusing on the journalism and being a bit stern. Booooo.  

I do agree that the news is presented somewhat turd shaped, but stuff it. It's funny. Bunch of dudes watching Fight Night 19 and one ends up out the window. Comedy gold.

It wont do anything negative for MMA. It's no different to some pissed knob having a go at hand gliding from 3 floors up using curtains. Cause he saw it on TV. That doesn't equal bad sports. It equals an idiot.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> The story is somewhat shallow. I can only assume the witnesses must have made the "ultimate fighting" reference. Sorry if it makes me sound like a sicko, but I laughed when I read it. The thought of some pissed lads trying to do a GSP with tragic consequences. * snigger *
> 
> Shit CC. I didn't mean to offend. It's probably complete rubbish anyway. What was I thinking. etc.


You didn't offend. The cops probably talked to drunk people and/or the paper is trying to smear MMA in a cheap fashion.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This story is a cover up by the WWE. The man was drunk and watching wrestling, not the ufc. He decided to go all Randy Savage off the balcony. Once again, the WWE uses its power to push the blame off to someone else.


----------



## EbonGear (Dec 31, 2006)

Man I just wanna see what they are calling a UFC move, I mean what a way to word it...


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I re-enact MMA moves all the time by jumping out of a window.

What a retard. Natural Selection wins again.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> This story is a cover up by the WWE. The man was drunk and watching wrestling, not the ufc. He decided to go all Randy Savage off the balcony. Once again, the WWE uses its power to push the blame off to someone else.


I was thinking the Brock lesnar shooting star


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

what ******* move could he of done to fall out of the window?








too soon?


----------



## JMONEY (Sep 19, 2006)

Spencer Fisher flying knee


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

CroCopPride said:


> what ******* move could he of done to fall out of the window?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect timing if you ask me. If you dont laugh at certain things then all you can see are the ugly parts of horrible situations. If i die in some silly way, please make lots of jokes at my expense. Hell, if i die in a normal fashion just go ahead and joke away.


----------



## Dylanfsd (Jun 5, 2009)

That Benoit Joke totally killed it for me.

only because it was a submission move.. and ive heard all the good Benoit jokes.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ahhh... more like it.:thumb02:

Thanks for helping turn the thread a bit more light hearted guys!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm moving this to general, continue on.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

When I read the title .. I asked myself "Was it Charlie Z?"


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

i cant imagine what move was used to send this man falling to his death.its sad for sure .


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

ZENKI1 said:


> When I read the title .. I asked myself "Was it Charlie Z?"


Oh man, I don't want to laugh in this thread, but that was f*cking funny.


----------



## hitcat (Sep 20, 2009)

*seriously*

I've been lurking a long time and finally had to post something.
he fell 20 FEET. Im 6 feet tall so he fell from roughly 3 times my height and died?
Seriously? I used tojump from 20 feetslides as a kid.
I dont see how that was no mention, its only twenty effin feet.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

hitcat said:


> I've been lurking a long time and finally had to post something.
> he fell 20 FEET. Im 6 feet tall so he fell from roughly 3 times my height and died?
> Seriously? I used tojump from 20 feetslides as a kid.
> I dont see how that was no mention, its only twenty effin feet.


yeah well thats far if ya land on ur head.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Exactly...that logic wasnt the greatest...people have fallen from lower than that and been killed......:confused05:

CC420


----------

